# Gloucestershire Council vote NO to Badger cull



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Comforting to know some folk in power do have integrity and listen to the science and the will of the people  Pity we have an arrogant, corrupt mouth piece for the countryside Alliance running the show ..but odious Owen will not be happy about this!

& well done the RSPCA for wanting to help fund vaccination!!

Gloucestershire County Council votes 'no' to badger cull

Campaigners say culling badgers would make 'no significant contribution' to the reduction of TB.

Activists seek badger no-cull zone Pilot badger culls to go ahead Council will not back badger cull Gloucestershire County Council is to write to the government objecting to a badger cull due to take place next month.

Ministers want a cull to take place in west Gloucestershire and west Somerset from 1 June in a bid to halt the spread of tuberculosis to cattle.

Two of the county's district councils have already voted to reject the cull.

It is due to happen on land owned by the council but the defined area has been kept secret.

At a full council meeting on Wednesday, 25 politicians voted for a motion to object to the cull, with 19 voting against and seven abstentions.

The motion raised concerns the cull would be "cruel and ineffective" and the government would better serve farmers by investing in cattle and badger vaccinations.

The council has said it will write to Environment Secretary Owen Paterson, and also the Minister of State David Heath.

'Scientific opinion'
Tewkesbury Borough Council and the Forest of Dean District Council previously voted to reject the cull.

A decade-long scientific trial of badger-culling concluded there were only modest benefits.

"I am delighted that on this occasion the county council has recognised the strength of scientific opinion which says that the proposed pilot badger culls will not help tackle bovine TB in cattle," said Liberal Democrat councillor Klara Sudbury who proposed the motion.

"There is also huge public opinion against the planned trial culls as the support for Brian May's petition has shown."

Animal welfare and wildlife campaigners have opposed the cull, which will allow wild badgers to be shot by trained marksmen when the animals venture out of their setts at night.

The RSPCA, which opposes the cull, said it wanted to help fund vaccination.

BBC News - Gloucestershire County Council votes 'no' to badger cull


----------



## LSH1 (May 14, 2013)

Great news! There's a lot of scientific back-up against the badger cull, so I can't understand why anyone would want it. But I'm very glad to hear this news


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

LSH1 said:


> Great news! There's a lot of scientific back-up against the badger cull, so I can't understand why anyone would want it. But I'm very glad to hear this news


Me too!..Lets pray all this pressure on the govt pushes them to make another u turn...if not the cull can begin in 2 weeks time.

.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Great news. 
We are all aware that BTB is a real problem but why should the poor badger be held responsible for it. They are only a minor cause of it, if at all.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

alan g a said:


> Great news.
> We are all aware that BTB is a real problem but why should the poor badger be held responsible for it. They are only a minor cause of it, if at all.


It is good news we all have to keep up the pressure to stop this travesty.

I find it astonishing that a Government and NFU are pressing ahead with this cull despite not having a shred of scientific evidence to support it.

If anyone believes the cull is supported by science, please listen to this interview with Prof John Krebs.

http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/radio4/tls/tls_20130521-0930a.mp3


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Since my last post I have done a bit more thinking about this. Here is what I come up with.

Badgers build their sets where ever it is suitable for them. This be might be on or near a farm. At worst it could be between 2 farms. They stay put and don't wander from place to place, so how can spread ANYTHING..What they might have, it must have been there in the first place.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

alan g a said:


> Since my last post I have done a bit more thinking about this. Here is what I come up with.
> 
> Badgers build their sets where ever it is suitable for them. This be might be on or near a farm. At worst it could be between 2 farms. They stay put and don't wander from place to place, so how can spread ANYTHING..What they might have, it must have been there in the first place.


Exactly, the disease is being spread around the country on lorries as cattle are moved around all over the place! Badger ecologists have tried to explain to the arrogant pro cullers that badgers, when left in peace, have a very stable social structure & most stay in the colony and colonies rarely overlap. Only when their social group is disturbed, ie culling!, will they flee to other areas and any that are infectious can then spread bTB...the perturbation effect. Cattle almost certainly infected the wildlife in the 1st place & though badger can carry tb, in the RBCT only a small % of badgers had the disease, and if I recall correctly of those only 1% were infectious. No wonder all the scientists & every decent person is horrified the cull is going ahead....its starting tonight by all accounts:frown2:

Praying theres plenty of sabs out to disrupt it!


----------

